# Glad to be here



## PaulDS (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, glad to be here and excited to learn from everyone!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

PaulDS said:


> Hi everyone, glad to be here and excited to learn from everyone!


*Glad to have you here, Paul!

Welcome to TAM!*


----------

